# Theraband gold



## WildWanderer (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi there just wondering where is the best place to buy a small quantity of Theraband gold ( Dont want rolls of the stuff ) in the UK would be ?

Mark


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

Ebay?


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

The majority of the ebay theraband seller in Europe are from UK. Even I bougth my TBG from there, don't remember the seller but they are a lot.
You can buy only 1 o 2 meters.


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

I think Amazon has a seller or two as well.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WildWanderer (Jan 4, 2016)

Okay thanks all

Mark


----------

